# Help with Windows Vista



## misslinda (Apr 6, 2005)

I currently have Windows Vista on this pc and I do NOT want it on here....I prefer Windows XP. I have had many problems downloading my software coz they only work with XP !! How do I get Vista OFF of my pc and replace it with Windows XP?? I am not very computer-smart, so simple answers please.....Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

You need the original restore disk for your pc ( if it came with xp on it)
or you need to have a purchased copy of the XP operating system disk.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

What if you purchased a computer that didn't come with a disk ?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

misslinda said:


> I currently have Windows Vista on this pc and I do NOT want it on here....I prefer Windows XP. I have had many problems downloading my software coz they only work with XP !! How do I get Vista OFF of my pc and replace it with Windows XP?? I am not very computer-smart, so simple answers please.....Thank you so much!!!



You need to go buy a copy of XP and install it. Contact your computer vendor to see if they have a downgrade plan. Most likley you will need to pay $100 or for XP to install it.


----------



## misslinda (Apr 6, 2005)

OK....if I were to purchase a Windows XP and install it here on this pc....how do I get rid of the Windows Wista program that's already on here????? :shrug:


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Installing XP will give you the option to totally reformat your hard drive - meaning that anything/everything on your computer will be totally wiped out.

You may be better off paying the $30 or so to your local tech. person to install XP for you - as it requires drivers to be installed, updates to be applied, etc.

If you were to post the make and model of your computer - someone here can check to be sure there are actually Windows XP drivers available for your system (usually are available). If those Windows XP drivers are not available, then you're stuck with Vista.



misslinda said:


> OK....if I were to purchase a Windows XP and install it here on this pc....how do I get rid of the Windows Wista program that's already on here????? :shrug:


----------



## Countryboy (Oct 2, 2008)

misslinda said:


> OK....if I were to purchase a Windows XP and install it here on this pc....how do I get rid of the Windows Wista program that's already on here????? :shrug:


The XP CD will take care of that. One of the options is to do a complete reformat of the C drive before it installs XP. The problem is you really need a second drive to copy (backup) all your documents, pictures, email settings, email and anything else you want to keep onto another drive. It can be a portable drive or a second harddrive or a second partition on your original drive if the original drive is large enough.

I just did what you are asking about doing. I copied all the files I wanted to keep and nuked the C drive with the XP CD, went online and downloaded all the drivers I needed (You need to know what Video Card it has unless it has onboard video. Same goes for the audio. You will also need all the disks that came with any printers, scanners, etc. because you will have to reinstall most of them. It took me a couple of evenings after work to do it, but it is well worth it. I'll be glad to point you to some articles or post how to do it if you really want to try it. It's not for the faint of heart but it is not rocket science either. If I can do it you can too.

Edited to add:

The best way to find out what is on your computer if you don't have the original documents is to download and run Belarc Advisor or SiSoftware Sandra Lite. They will tell you almost everything about your computer that you will ever need to know.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Another option is to install XP as dual boot. At startup youll be able to boot in to either XP or Vista. This way you can make your transition to Vista as your software becomes supported. You can access your files from either OS.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Another option is keep using Vista, it is not that much different at all. And there is only about 2 years left on XP Support, and soon that will also go by the wayside as wndows 98 has.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

raybait1 said:


> Another option is to install XP as dual boot. At startup youll be able to boot in to either XP or Vista. This way you can make your transition to Vista as your software becomes supported. You can access your files from either OS.


Dual booting gives you no transition. Boot XP to run a program and then booting visa to ran another is a waste of time. Pick one and stay with it. 
If vista will not run all the programs you need then stay with XP untill visa or windows 7 does support your software. Keep in mind you need to upgrade you software from time to time and they may require re-buying it. Since the orginal poster said she had problems downloading them "COZ" they are for XP only made no sense, the act of downloading should be a OS issue. Run the program might but downloading shouldnt be.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Its just an option.
"waste of time" is an opinion.
It can also be said that pining for XP when you have Vista is a "waste of time".


----------



## Countryboy (Oct 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Another option is keep using Vista, it is not that much different at all. And there is only about 2 years left on XP Support, and soon that will also go by the wayside as wndows 98 has.


XP will be supported until August of 2014.

http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/?LN=en-gb&C2=1173


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

raybait1 said:


> Its just an option.
> "waste of time" is an opinion.
> It can also be said that pining for XP when you have Vista is a "waste of time".



If you cant run the programs you want with vista then vista is a waste of time.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

misslinda said:


> I currently have Windows Vista on this pc and I do NOT want it on here....I prefer Windows XP. I have had many problems downloading my software coz they only work with XP !!


Well---if you are attempting to download and use XP only software on a Vista OS machine I think can see the problem. Can you not find a software that you need that is Vista compatible?

Vista is perfectly fine although it does take a bit of getting used to just as going from 95 to 98 did or 98 to ME or ME to XP, etc.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Vista is perfectly fine although it does take a bit of getting used to just as going from 95 to 98 did or 98 to ME or ME to XP, etc.


People actually got used to ME?! 

Before you do anything, compare prices...is it cheaper to buy new vista compatible software or to buy a copy of XP? Check with your computer manufacturer some (such as dell, I believe) allow you to order a "downgrade" cd. Did your computer come with one of these? If you are better off getting XP and you are not tech savvy, TAKE IT TO A COMPUTER SHOP and have them install it for you...that way you don't screw something up.


----------



## misslinda (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you all for your input to my question! I really do appreciate it so much! Looks like I will have to wait a bit though till I can get this pc to a pc shop ...my next check doesn't come for a couple more weeks...but then I WILL get Windows XP on here! I have a printer, a digital camera, and other things with disks and this Vista system doesn't support them! So....I'd rather go back and get XP and then I'll be happy!!! But....again....thank you all for your answers!! Have a good day!! :rock:


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

misslinda said:


> I have a printer, a digital camera, and other things with disks and this Vista system doesn't support them! So....I'd rather go back and get XP and then I'll be happy!!! But....again....thank you all for your answers!! Have a good day!! :rock:


What other things? Unless your printer and camera are over 5 years old or really off brand units I am betting VIsta supports them. Your printer is most liekly support without any disk.For the rest your disk that came with the items might not work but check the device vendor site for vista compatiable drivers.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I am going to assume you previous computer had xp on it you could always put your old hard drive in the new computer. that is assuming it didnt go junk on you. then just install the new drivers you need for the new equipment.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

True all you have to do is go and download the latest driver for them and they sure will work with Vista.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

misslinda said:


> I currently have Windows Vista on this pc and I do NOT want it on here....I prefer Windows XP. I have had many problems downloading my software coz they only work with XP !!


I don't know why you would have difficulty downloading files with Vista. I suspect that you fundamental need help in downloading. The downloading operation is in no way dependent on they type of software being downloaded.

However, when you install XP software you should both install and run it as administrator. Right-click on the install icon and select Run as Administrator. After it is installed, right click on the program icon and select Run as Administrator. The reason you need to do that is that Vista handles file and directory permissions differently than XP, so when you try to install or run things you may not have the proper permissions as a regular user.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay I bought a new laptop with Vista on it from Staples two years ago, Vista got wiped off the laptop,now with Ubauntu it won't do wifi any more. So we wiped that off and are trying to reload Vista. Computers now a days do not come with system disks but we have the code on the back of the laptop. the COA? How do we reload Vista and get the laptop back to being a laptop? It's a ACER and has 1 g of mem and a 80g hard drive. right now it's a darn desktop with a doggle and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Careful people. If your machine came with vista there is a good chance your drivers like the one for your CD or DVD drives may not work and sometimes can not work with xp!!
Some drivers by various companies were written only for Vista!
Computers are assembled by one company but the parts inside come from many!

You may get xp but you do risk whether or not everything like even your monitor or printer ports may never work again!

Everything you plug into your pc works with a driver!

Be prepared for driver issues with xp that cant be fixed unless you replace the port, CD drive, video or sound card, etc.

You have to find out what every driver is on your PC and whether or not a version can be had that runs with xp instead of vista.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

WhiteChristmas said:


> Okay I bought a new laptop with Vista on it from Staples two years ago, Vista got wiped off the laptop,now with Ubauntu it won't do wifi any more. So we wiped that off and are trying to reload Vista. Computers now a days do not come with system disks but we have the code on the back of the laptop. the COA? How do we reload Vista and get the laptop back to being a laptop?


Keep in mind you need to things to make vista (or xp) to work, You need the COA with the license key and you need the media. YOu can purchase media seperate from the COA or the COA seperate from the media.

If you want the software contact acer and ask to buy the vista media.


----------

